# Severum Sexing ?



## GopherWacker93

Ok so i have two red-gold severums in a 55gal community tank. I have one who always looks very viberant and is a bit bossy towards the other who is less attractive.
I have done a little research into sexing severums with little info other than the anal fin extending to the tail fin in the male.

I would just like so thoughts on if their are any other signs that would give a hint as to sex. Behavior, Coloration, ect... Thanks.. :fish:


----------



## adam79

Males will have worm like markings on their faces and anal and dorsal fin streamers.


----------



## GopherWacker93

ok thanks. *** been trying to get some pictures up but still have figured out how to do so. this is my first fourm and im horrible with computes.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

For pics of Severum sexing go to this thread. I just helped someone sex their severums about a week or so ago. 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=208336


----------



## GopherWacker93

that helped alot. they still have some growing to do but i know i have a male due to the markings and colors. im thinking maby a female due to lack of colors. time will tell. 
Thanks again


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Not a problem. I am happy to help


----------



## GopherWacker93

ok so i finaly learned how to put up pictures. Heres a picture of my 2 severums. Correct me if im wrong on the sexing
I suspect this is a male








I think this is the female








Sorry about size be differant


----------



## hey_wood1981

It's a little more difficult to determine the sex of super red severums. I believe they are line bred, and are unlike other severums in terms maturing. Other severums gain color as they grow and can develope facial markings. The super red severums have have all the facial markings and other coloration from the very begining. From what I've heard they are very unlikely to sucessfully breed.


----------



## GopherWacker93

Thats a bummer. . Thanks for the info


----------

